# Pepto Bismol



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

Just wondering if its ok to take otc medincines like Pepto Bismol and Mylanta if you've been diagnosed with GERD? I can't remember the last time I took either of these, but I get nauseous because of my anxiety every once in a while, and wanted to try something other than Emetrol. I'm on Celexa for my anxiety so I don't get as nauseous as I used too, but with the holiday rush and all the crowds, I'd like to take something before I head out into it before I leave as to prevent it. Any replies would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!Lindsay


----------



## PrtyBlueEyz (Aug 13, 2003)

It is ok to take mylanta or others like that. I would just for the heck of it tell your doctor you are going to start taking it and get his or her opinion but I use mylanta and it saved my butt on more then one occasion.


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

I take malox-x all the time for my gerd. it gets me through the day. Like the post before me its saved me a few times. especially in class and things like that.


----------

